# Dechlorination



## Stickleback (15 Dec 2009)

Just a quickie:

If adding tap water to the aquarium via a hose, is it O.K. to add the dechlorinator as you add the water rather than premixing the whole lot. I have a cold water tank so the temperature side of things is not a problem. The filter would not be on, so am I right in thinking that if I left it a while then the chlorine would be neutralised and would not affect bio filtration?

Many thanks

Rufus.


----------



## Jase (15 Dec 2009)

Simply put, yes. 

I haven't used Dechlorinator stuff for about 6 months though, without problems


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Dec 2009)

i always do it this way with no problems.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Dec 2009)

I add my dechlorinator whilst I am adding my water, once the tank is full then I switch filter unit on.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Stickleback (15 Dec 2009)

Perfect, thanks guys.


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Dec 2009)

i am sure not too much of you check the chlor with tests. sometimes this is intresting to see how much chlor you have in the water. Tetra 6+1 test is useful for this or the ADA Chlor test.

Most of us feels ok to not use it, if we do not see difference using or not the product. 

but this is still not heatlhy to just throw in the chlor water.

on my large tank i do the same as paul. filling in the water adding in the chlor off stuff continously as filling and when it is filled up the filters turn on.

this works ok on a large tank. on the small one for me the NA Carbon media helps with this too, as this removes chlorin too.

these are small things but for more sensitive shrimps this may cause problem if you not use anything.


----------



## hazeljane (19 Dec 2009)

Before i started on planted tanks i always used a mixer tap with good results,so with my new planted tank i do the same even after 4 weeks of planting it seems to be bob on and that is with doing 50% every 2 days.


----------



## roadmaster (21 Dec 2009)

My tanks have very few plants and water from tap contains Chloramines rather than straight chlorine. Always use prime for water conditioner and add enough at weekly water changes to treat the volume of the tank as opposed to what was removed. Water company in my area frequently flush lines with free chlorine and recommend during this time to use a good dechlorinator if keeping tropical fish.
 Is unclear to me how fast plants would use ammonia from chloramines in heavily planted tanks holding fish, so I always try to err on the side of caution.


----------

